# Natural birth despite being induced in hospital?



## futuremama88

Hi ladies

I had been planning a natural birth but due to complications I have to be induced in hospital at around 37 weeks.

I am a bit upset because I think it means I'll end up having to lay in bed with an IV in my arm :( and I've also read that induced labour is way more painful.

Any tips for me? This is my first baby and I'm scared. I've also read that induction means a higher chance of needing a C section. 

Would love to hear some stories from women who have been induced. Do you think I'll still be able to go without drugs or at least go without an epidural? Tips for avoiding an episiotomy? Anything I can do to avoid C-section? What are some suggestions as to how I can cope?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BigZai

Ok so I am going to try to help. 
1. Tell the doctor that they are NOT to do an episiotomy unless it isabsolutly neccessary 
2. You cannot avoid a c-section if the baby is in distress they cant make you get one and you shouldnt have to unless there is a true emergency
3. Walk around it helps the baby drop
4. I would talk about signing an epidural consent form so if you change your mind you wont have to do it while your in labor. 
5. I was induced but I chose to get an epidural but if i wanted to i could have decided not to. it doesnt make it hurt worse labor is what hurts

I was induced because I wasn't progressing I do have to say the pain was bad for me (even before getting induced) i even threw up and kicked everyone out of the room because they were annoying me(they werent even talking haha)
I decided to get an epidural and i slept the rest of the time they had to keep waking me to push lol. I did get an episiotomy which i didnt want and the doctor didnt ask me but i didnt say anything before so thats my fault
I am not trying to change your mind i just am telling my birth story


----------



## BigZai

oh and if you get an iv ask for them to attach it to the portable pole with wheels not the bed that way you can walk


----------



## Dorian

I've had two inductions and with both of them I also had the choice of not having any pain killers or other drugs. 

Depending on what they give you to induce, it will be different. With baby 1 I had a picotin drip. I was still able to walk around/stand up, as they have drips you can drag along with you.

With baby 2, I had the gel put on my cervix. The contractions were much stronger/painful with the gel. But I was still able to walk around, take a shower, no drugs, etc.


----------



## stardust599

I was induced at 37-38wk. I didn't manage a natural/active birth at all which I had planned but I believe it can be done! I wasn't in the right frame of mind. Contractions were EXTREMELY painful and unbearable once the syntocinon drip was attached. You also need continuous monitoring as it can put baby into distress. I wasn't able to move as the monitors slipped off each time I moved with a contraction but I believe there are other ways of monitoring baby where you can move. I had 2 doses of diamorphine and gas and air.

This time I am going all natural, refusing an induction and getting the birth I want!


----------



## ttclou25

I'm gutted as I'm in your shoes now and will let you know how I get on. Planned homeborth, done hypnobirthing and bought the pool everything ready! Waters broke yesterday and now home birth is not possible due to infection and they want me in 2moz to induce me. Everything I didn't want will now happen stuck on hospital bed and will prob end up with a epidural :( hope I can cOme back with a positive story x


----------



## stardust599

ttclou25 said:


> I'm gutted as I'm in your shoes now and will let you know how I get on. Planned homeborth, done hypnobirthing and bought the pool everything ready! Waters broke yesterday and now home birth is not possible due to infection and they want me in 2moz to induce me. Everything I didn't want will now happen stuck on hospital bed and will prob end up with a epidural :( hope I can cOme back with a positive story x


Positive thinking hun!! Make a thread and all the H&NB ladies will try their best to get you contracting and into labour tonight!


----------



## mercedes2010

I was induced at 41 weeks with my daughter and was able to go natural (as natural as one can with a needle stuck in their arm). I had no epidural, nothing for pain, just concentrated on my breathing and was able to give birth vaginally. This is my birth story and everyone is different, but an induction does not automatically mean epidural, C-section, or epsiotomy. You *can* do it "naturally", but I won't lie, it hurt. However, for me, the pain was worth avoiding the grogginess of pain-killers. I was also able to get up and move around with my IV pole.

I hope you have a good experience as I did, and blessings to you and your new LO!!! :hugs:


----------



## amjon

I was induced, but not given Pitocin until after delivery. I really had no idea I was in active labor (and about to deliver)! It really wasn't all that bad. I would have been fine without pain meds. I would request they not give Pitocin unless contractions don't start on their own when you are dilated. I could move around as I wanted (inside the room only though). I made them disconnect the IV when my hand started swelling up after a couple of hours too. They did leave the line in though, but nothing was attached until delivery.


----------



## mummy1985

I was induced. Waters broke 6am by 1pm I had my girl in my arms, pain relief and intervention free. It can happen :)

Good luck I'm sure you will be fine


----------



## NDH

I was induced (well labour was technically augmented with syntocinon as my waters had gone and i was having contractions and was 3cm dilated by the time they started the drip) due to baby's heart rate decellerating during contractions on monitoring (6 hours of monitoring during 24 hours and only a half hour period was normal, so we opted for the induction).

I managed it without and drugs, and had a portable iv and wireless monitor so was able to be fully mobile. Being my first I can't say whether the contractions were worse or not, but i did have 5 per 10 mind so not much down time between. I did also have water injections for back labour, but as they're just saline I still consider it to have been a natural, drug free birth minus the synto of course)

It CAN be done. However, if you're being induced "cold" (dcervix not ripe) then it can be a much longer, more difficult process. 

Best of luck, I hope you respond well to the induction so can do it without an epi :flower:


----------

